# Glad to see Bracey Wright and Pape Sow



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

proving they belong but why isn't Gerald Green, Sasha Vujacic, Antoine Wright, Monta Ellis, Louis Williams, Andray Blatche (I know he got shot) and Amir Johnson down here.

They should be playing and getting more experience. NBA teams didn't want to draft high schoolers, but now don't even want to put them in the D-League to get PT.

I'm kind of disturbed by this.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Sasha Vujacic is perfomring consistently for the Lakers, he's not budging. Blatche is healed now. Some of those yes ar elogical picks, but it appears that the team's management feels that they learn more from practicing with the big league team than going down.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Fool hearty GM's. Asked for the provision but not using it.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Gerald Green is staying with the Celtics so that the staff can get a better look at him. They said they may move him down there by the end of the month though.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Very few GMs like to be the first as they find it safer to follow the herd. Teams are scared of bruising the egos of first round picks until other teams do it.

As far as second round picks, especially high schoolers, NBA teams can keep much tighter control of their diets and conditioning if they are on the NBA roster then they can sending them to the D.

At this point, GM's are showing us that they rank playing far below these other factors.


----------

